# Brake Lights?



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

My brake lights were working fine and then i installed a new radio in the car and now the brake lights dont work i replaced the fuse bulbs and still they dont work does anybody know what i can do to fix this problem?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

CivicKiller said:


> My brake lights were working fine and then i installed a new radio in the car and now the brake lights dont work i replaced the fuse bulbs and still they dont work does anybody know what i can do to fix this problem?


Bad ground? I had the same probably the first time I installed a head-unit but I forget what the problem was. Double check to make sure you have a good ground and all the wires are connected tightly.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

The ground is notorius in the 240 to be crappy on the tail lights just move or tighten


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

I also have a problem related to brakes. When i step on the brake the break lights turn on and so do the front ones


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thats just scary.... See mechanic if ur not playing a dumb joke u have wires crossed.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Skunk said:


> I also have a problem related to brakes. When i step on the brake the break lights turn on and so do the front ones



when you step on the breaks and the light turns on......it means you have NO BRAKE FLUID!......


----------

